# TiVo Solitaire & FreeCell



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Now Available at David.Blackledge.com:
TiVo Solitaire and FreeCell games.
( http://David.Blackledge.com/tivo/solitaire )
Download the zip, unpack it, and run the .bat file... then the game is available from your TiVo DVRs if you have home network applications enabled.

There are two versions... the basic one, and one that uses my "Multitasker Architecture" which allows it to simultaneously play your music (or news podcasts or whatever gets configured), and run a news ticker along the bottom (which can also display song currently played, and what is currently recording on your TiVo DVR). That version is a little less stable, and is not currently easy to configure, so it's really for the "advanced user".

It's not as pretty as much of the applications you see for TiVo... I just don't have much time to spend on this hobby, so I don't take time to refine things. I think they're fun, though ;]

Let me know what you think or of you have any questions/requests.


----------

